# A Cougar outside my bedroom window



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I found this picture from when I was younger. My sister was dating a guy who had this as a pet? The crazy thing was it got loose in the yard and knocked her down (she tried running away...duhh your sposed to play dead.. I tried to tell her that:lol. I think it bit her leg but didn't break the skin. I'm sure it was just playing but it sure scared us. I always tell people about this picture but I just dug it out today for proof.


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cool pic. My dad used to deliver tires for Mr. Tire and a guy on one of his stops had a pet cougar, I'll never forget the time he took me to see it. In my opinion they are the most beautiful animals on earth.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Nina, who I have photos posted of in my gallery, passed away last winter at the ripe old age of 19. I took hundreds of photos of her over the years. She was one of the last legally kept cougars in the state. The vet who took care of her for many years said that, as of last winter, there were only 5 left that he knew of, all of them very elderly. A large feline specialist, this vet in Swartz Creek also handles many of the big cats in Michigan's zoos.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Linda, This cat was in northern Indiana. That is my old house in the background. I don't recall how it was transported there. I would have to ask my sister who the guy was who owned it.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That is a pretty cool pic! That thing looks massive compared to you.


----------

